# DIY Bear Rug



## btcruiser (May 26, 2007)

ok, I just got my black bear half mount back over the weekend and it looks great. The taxidermist also gave me the remainder of the hide (back half) which is already tanned. I'd like to try and make a bear rug out of it. I don't have the $$$ to do this, so I was thinking about doing to myself. Has anyone made their own bear rug? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

